# Meet Chuck



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Well, we got an emergency call yesterday from a vizsla rescue about a vizsla in need of a home who only lived an hour from us. Poor boy has been basically crated all the time, doesn't know his name, how to sit, nothing. He is 2 months younger than Riley. So we took him in. He is so starved for attention that if you lift your hand from him, he bawls and paws at you. Call me crazy, but I couldn't let him suffer. He is AKC registered even.


----------



## Ruin (Nov 9, 2011)

Good on you! That's a handsome boy. It always makes my heart cry and my eyes water to hear of any animal neglected or abused. I wish I were in a better position to work with a Vizsla rescue also.

I'm sure he's going to be one very happy boy, and probably already is! He'll certainly get plenty of love now!


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

Chuck is a beauty! Well done rescuing him!

Did you hear the story of why he was kept in a crate so much? Was it a puppy mill or just neglect or ?

It always confuses me how people can treat an animal that way, particularly when it is a Vizsla, they are so engaging and love to be with people, why leave him locked up?

Crazy,
Rh.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Bless your heart for taking him in. What a handsome boy!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Chuck, welcome home   

Just thinking the same thing when I saw the photos, 'Good Looker'

Welldone Emily 1970, It takes a certain type of 'special person' to take on an animal that hasn't had the best start to It's life and to give it a great second chance. 

*GOOD TIMES!!!!*

Hobbsy1010


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

I am his third home. I really think it is a case of getting a pup and not realizing what they were getting. He has no clue how to play with toys, nothing. The woman that had him this time was going to go on vacation this morning for 4 days and leave him in a crate all the time with her brother coming over to let him out once a day. So I took him at 8:30 last night. Rough night. I certainly am not going to ever say that I know the most about dogs or their training, but we have the means and resources and energy to take care of them the way they are meant to be. I think that's what's important.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi Chuck ;D well done Emily!


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Lucky Chuck for finding such a loving family to take him in! 
Great work!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm so glad Chuck found you. Any help let us know.

RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

God bless you. I bet Chuck thinks he has died and went to heaven.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Chuck is absolutely gorgeous! <3


----------



## Coco (Jul 27, 2011)

Sounds like third time is a charm. Sounds like Chuck has found the perfect home.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Good for Chuck! He is a beautiful little pup and will now have the life he deserves!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Emily1970, I love you guys!  You are very compassionate humans and I just KNOW this will be his forever home now. Think of all the fun Riley and your new dog will have!! Not sure what you are doing for a name, but, I changed Zsa Zsa's name when I adopted her. It took her about half a day to work it out!  

I did it for a reason. I didn't ever want anything from her past linked. I figured not using that name was a good start. She has never heard me call her anything but Zsa Zsa. I have never spoken the name and never told anyone.  

Make sure he gets lots of love from you guys and Riley!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Chuck is a BEAUTIFUL boy, and bless your hearts for taking him in!! He will repay you a thousandfold with love and loyalty... Well, of course, I'm sure you already know that, Emily1970!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Welcome home CHUCK-looks like the only thing your last owner did right was to give you up-your in good hands now!


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Chuck is SO HANDSOME!!! So glad he has found a new home with you!!


----------



## city_dog (Feb 16, 2012)

Welcome home Chuck! 
It sounds like you've been lucky enough to find someone who will love you...

Congrats to all of you!


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

Love a good rescue.That is how we got our third dog nessie monster, an american black and tan coonhound.The rescue associations do such great work.Makes you believe in people, at least the ones who love dogs. congrats on your new buddy.Good luck on the training


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Nessie is lovely! I had a Bluetick Coonhound named Elly Mae from 1989 to 2001. She was a great dog!


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Chuck is doing wonderfully. Riley is showing some jealousy issues. He acts depressed, but we are making sure they both get lots of love and we let Riley out first, etc. to make sure he knows he is still boss like he thinks he is. He just acts depressed. Very unlike him. But he isn't aggressive to Chuck at all. They play and play. But the jealousy issue seems to center around who is top dog to my husband. Chuck laid on top of him last night while he got a frozen kong (which we could tell he had never had) and Riley wouldn't come near, but as soon as Chuck moved Riley went and got on top of him and wouldn't move.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> But the jealousy issue seems to center around who is top dog to my husband.


Had this issue when we rehomed a cocker many years ago. Our cocker was about 6 years old and the new male was 3. I ended up taking the rehomed cocker to work where it became a "yard dog." He loved that role. But at home we hated the idea of the "new dog" being dominate over our long time dog and kept interfering. The below article could have helped us then. Hope the roles your dogs play in your home work out better than it did for us. Great for Chuck has a smart and understanding new home.

RBD


http://www.petplace.com/dogs/inter-dog-dominance-aggression/page3.aspx



> Type 2. The second and much more common type of sibling rivalry is what is referred to as alliance aggression. This unfortunate situation is man-made and occurs when humans interfere with dominance/deference struggles between dogs in the same household.
> 
> The typical human reaction is to support the subordinate, which ensures that dominance is not established and fighting continues. By supporting the underdog, the owners increase the would-be subordinate dog's social status, and by chastising the more dominant dog they will effectively weaken his position.
> 
> This ensures that near equal dominance status is maintained and the fighting will continue. These fights can be much more dangerous (resulting in severe injury) and persist for a considerable length of time. Typically, the dogs fight only in the presence of the owner and it is the owner's comings and goings that precipitate the violence.


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

1notenough said:


> ...That is how we got our third dog nessie monster, an american black and tan coonhound...


Very beautiful coonhound and a great pack you have there. Well done! I'm envious. I can only keep up (barely) with my one Vizsla, to have 2 of them and a coonhound wow!


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Congrats to Emily1970 & 1notenough  !! I hope y'all have many wonderful yrs. with your new friends. Chuck & nessie monster are very lucky to have found you! Someone dropped an emaciated Boxer off on the side of a very busy road about 1 mile away. Skin & bones, and the vet estimates she gave birth within the past month. No one knows where the pups are. Someone even had the nerve to write on her collar "Feed Me & I need a home." Breaks my heart :'( So glad Chuck & Nessie are one of the blessed ones!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Good for you Emily1970 &1notenough! Chuck and Nessie Monster are lucky to have found you!


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Great article redbirddog. Thank goodness there has been no violence, just pouting. Riley has been in our household since he was a baby so of course we are supporting Riley as the dominant dog. Chuck doesn't really seem to care about anything, but being petted and playing with some toys. Riley is pretty good about sharing. If Chuck drops one, Riley will go grab it, but by then Chuck has moved on.


----------



## VbarK Vizslas (Jan 31, 2012)

You ROCK!!! Lucky Chucky!!! So glad you were able to rescue him from a horrible life.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

As much as it sometimes makes you uncomfortable, it is perhaps better to just let Riley and Chuck work it out for themselves and not try and even things up or retain one's position. I have three. All came at different times. As much as I wanted the first dog to be the dominant dog, I had to let them work it out for themselves. They have worked it out that after me, Ozkar pretends he's dominant dog, Astro pretends to be 2nd in line and Zsa Zsa rules both from behind!


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

Ozkar said:


> As much as I wanted the first dog to be the dominant dog, I had to let them work it out for themselves.


Same here... we have 3 and our 1st dog, the 6.5 year old 90lb male, is actually at the bottom of the pack. The 65lb 6 yr old female is the queen and Finch, at 10 months and 40lbs, is in the middle. The male definitely lets the girls rule the roost in this house!


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

The people that got rid of Chuck won't or can't give me proof of vaccinations. They said he got his rabies when he was neutered and then bought one of those vaccination kits for the rest of them. Don't know if he's ever even been to the vet. Or even heartworm preventitive. So Chuck is going to the vet tomorrow night for a full workup, shots and everything. If he has heartworms, we will just have him treated. I can tell he's recently been neutered though because his incision is still red and not entirely healed all the way.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Emily1970 said:


> The people that got rid of Chuck won't or can't give me proof of vaccinations. They said he got his rabies when he was neutered and then bought one of those vaccination kits for the rest of them. Don't know if he's ever even been to the vet. Or even heartworm preventitive. So Chuck is going to the vet tomorrow night for a full workup, shots and everything. If he has heartworms, we will just have him treated. I can tell he's recently been neutered though because his incision is still red and not entirely healed all the way.


Idiots probably had it done, saw no behavioural changes in a week and put him up for rehoming : Some people need castrating themselves!!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks Like He Should be Called ...

LUCKY CHUCKY! ;D


----------

